

Animal behaviour: Inside the cunning, caring and greedy minds of fish - Vigier
http://www.nature.com/news/animal-behaviour-inside-the-cunning-caring-and-greedy-minds-of-fish-1.17614

======
matt_morgan
This is not just about fish. It's research that challenges a lot of
established beliefs about what sets primates apart. Not just observation, but
testing. Great article, really interesting.

------
jongala
I don't understand the suggestion that cooperation and complex social systems
are the province of primates. Haven't they heard of dogs, cats, pigs, deer, or
the countless other animals that hunt or defend themselves cooperatively, and
which have complex hierarchies in group behavior?

------
haphazardeous
This is really mind blowing.

------
ilaksh
This type of thing is why I have been saying for a few years that AGI
researchers should really be trying to emulate the true capabilities of simple
animals first rather than humans.

~~~
timClicks
That's how OpenCog is designed to work, isn't it? Boot up primitive
intelligences that learn over time by themselves.

